# Track Planning Software



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Can you recommend any track planning software to help me get started? Thanks, Peter


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a PC (not a Mac) that is reasonably recent (less than 5 yrs old), then I would suggest RR-Track (TM). I have used this product for about 4 years.
It costs about $70 for the basic version to $100 (includes a full library of popular G-scale track mfrs., and both Pola and Piko buildings) and is pretty easy to learn for basic layouts using sectional track. If you are strictly going to use custom / flex track, then RR-Track is not the easiest to use. 

What's nice about this product is that you need not have any CAD experience to use it. Another strong feature of RR-Track is it's ability to help you design grades in your layout. Few other packages have a tool for grades as easy as RR-Track.

Below is a sample of a 24 ft x 36 ft layout I designed with RR-Track:


----------



## dd40ax (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks good- I will follow up. Thanks!!


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

As with the answer to most questions on this forum, it depends on what your goals are. If you are not planning to publish or share your layout on line, for the beginner, the best soft planning tool is #2 L.E.A.D. with the normal operating accessories such as Graph Paper Accessory and a large Eraser. No graphic printer necessary. 

I am not against layout design software, as I am a heavy user of both 3rd PlanIt (http://www.trackplanning.com/) and XTrkCad (http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/HomePage). I have used several other programs including RR-Track, and typically spend many hours a week deep in AutoCad designs. But I have seen too many unimplementable designs generated by new CAD system users. Many of the best designers I work with still start with a sketch. Old School, but it works and it is cheap and flexible. 

Note: However, if you do want to try a CAD system, XTrkCad is fairly simple, and it is FREE. I have not used recent versions of Right Track Freeware, but you can download a copy from the Atlas site (http://www.atlasrr.com/righttrack.htm).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like graph paper and a pencil. Of course, the modern version is deltacad http://www.deltacad.com/


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I second the notion of a pencil and graph paper. While I did use RR-Track, it was mainly to get a good looking track plan after the layout was built. 

I suspect it works best for sectional track designs indoors. Outdoors, I found it too difficult to get the exact location and sizes of the bushes and trees in my yard.


I used flex track and while RR-Track "handles" it, it does so rather crudely. It's much easier to draw the curved line on paper. Besides, once out in the yard, I found my design changing as I encountered roots and also found that things looked different on the ground as opposed to on paper.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the Tortoise & Lizard Bash done in RR-Track v.4. Highlighting was added to demark the seven trains that run simultaneously and their paths.


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

Any recomendations for those of us on a MAC? Also, is there any freeware stuff out there that may work?


----------



## Kakapo (Jun 25, 2017)

*Free macOS app on the Mac App Store*

Bit late, however..

..on the Mac (macOS/OS X) there's now RailModeller Express, available for free on the Mac App Store for small layouts. There's also a paid version for more ambitious modelers.

Cheers,
Jay


----------

